# Office 2010: How to Create Shortcut Bar ??



## monirg (Oct 30, 2011)

Hello;

*1)* The *Shortcut Bar* tool was a great feature in the earlier Office versions, and I can envisage an extended use of it on my new laptop, assuming I’m able to successfully install it in Office 2010.

*2)* It is missing in Office 2010. MS decided to remove the feature for whatever reason!
There was also no Shortcut Bar in Office 2003, but I had copied it from an earlier version of Office, and it’s been working perfectly since on two other computers running Win XP.

*3)* I thought of copying the Shortcut Bar tool from Office 2003 to Office 2010, but I changed my mind in the last minute for fear of impeding the functionality of the Office programs somehow, since Office 2010 is different than Office 2003, Windows 7 is different than Windows XP, different system files, different folders, different system structure, etc..

Has anyone successfully created *Shortcut Bar* in *Office 2010* (*Win 7*) and would be kind enough to share how-to ??

Thank you kindly.


----------



## wigi (Oct 30, 2011)

Hello

Do the 2 articles mentioned here:

http://pubs.logicalexpressions.com/pub0009/LPMArticle.asp?ID=327

give you any further information?

I must admit I never used the Toolbar so I am afraid I cannot give you more detailed information.


----------



## monirg (Oct 30, 2011)

Hi *Wigi*;

Thank you for your prompt reply.
Will access the link shortly.

Regards.


----------



## monirg (Nov 3, 2011)

Hello;

*1)* The idea of using Windows 7 Toolbars feature appeared to be a reasonable alternative to the *Office 2010* (missing!) Shortcut Bar.

*2)* The difficulty has been the inability to move the ctreated *toolbar* from the *Taskbar* to anywhere on the *Desktop*.

*3)* *MS Office Support* Online has just advised that there’re *NO* practical or feasible solution to the *two issues*:
*i*--> *can't* create a Shortcut Bar in Office 2010
(it could possibly be loaded from *Office XP* by following a 5-step procedure if you have the disk, but no guarantee the feature would work. I don’t have Office XP, and I don't think it’s worth trying anyway!)
*ii*--> *can't* move/send to/drag/unpin a user’s created toolbar from the Taskbar to the Desktop (*Win 7* Pro)

Regards.


----------



## bgee1 (Nov 12, 2012)

I just set up a new computer using Windows 7 and Office 2010, and missed having the Shortcut bar, which I've used for years. I still had my old Office 2000 CD and used it to do a custom install, selecting only the shortcut bar. I then found it in the *C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office\1033 *folder under its name *msoffice.exe*. The shortcut bar came up as expected and now reloads whenever I restart Windows.


----------



## SydneyGeek (Nov 20, 2012)

There's an alternative called Freebar if you want to try that out.
Are you planning on using it to launch Office apps? If so, why not just pin the app to your launch menu? Then you get a listing of the past 15 - 20 files opened in that application as well. Of course, I could be missing something... 

Denis


----------



## JDushey (Jul 15, 2013)

I have been using the office toolbar for a very long time in both a windows XP & Windows 7 environment. I current use office 2007. The way I install it is as follows:
1. Install a copy of office 2000 and make sure that you do a custom install and select the toolbar. I think this is the last version where the toolbar appeared.
2. Launch the office shortcut bar so that it appears on the desktop.
3. Then install what ever other copy of office that you want either 2007 or 2010. Office will upgrade all of your office applications to the new version but will not touch the office toolbar.


----------

